# Cost of life/places to live Düsseldorf suburbs



## Allyncha

Hi Everyone!

I'm looking at taking a job in Düsseldorf in the next months and am figuring out the area and cost of life/rent, etc. I would be moving with my husband (who probably would not work at least at first, and would depend on my salary) and 2 small dogs, no children.
Would anyone of you know what is a comfortable salary to live off of in the Düsseldorf area (gross AND net, I'm still figuring out taxes in Germany)? I will be working in International Conference Producing for different industries - Manager position.

We do not wish to be in the city center, but rather the outskirts or suburbs to easily access trails to walk and go on bike rides with the dogs, we're very "outdoor" people!
Any ideas of how much a 1 or 2 bedroom place, possibly with a small garden, would cost? And which neighborhoods are nicest/quitest?

Also, any comments/suggestions about coming to live in the Dusseldorf area are welcome - thanks!


----------

